# In need of advice...{update}



## lithodora (May 24, 2012)

Sometime back I asked for advice on what to do with my comet living in a 10g tank:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/need-advice-35471.html
(Just to give some insight in to the history.)

*The current status:*

*The Goldfish*
The comet is happily living in the pond of our new home. 120gallon pond with one comet with lots of hiding places... :animated_fish_swimm Happy little guy.

*The Tank*
Originally the tank looked like this:








Gone are the non-aquatics, the micro sword (comet ate them all), the plastic ship and treasure chest... basically redone. Added are some java ferns and an anubias growing on some drift wood I gathered at the river. 

My 10 gallon tank has been fishless for a month now. I have cycled it during this time. Levels are good. I bought the API Freshwater Master Test Kit to be sure of what I was doing.

Temps are about 76~80F. No heater needed it seems.


*The plan:*

Tomorrow we are heading to Petco(the only place other than Walmart to buy fish here). I would really like to get some Fancy Guppies. I'm thinking 3. 

I've been doing my research before we go this time..

I'm thinking:
_Fancy Guppies 
Zebra Danios
Some Cories_

These should be peaceful tank mates and give some variety. The question is how many of each should I have for a 10g planted tank? In addition if they don't have the fish on my list any suggestions? (they always have Guppies)
Instead of the Danios I would go with Tetras, but what should I get instead of Cories if they have none?


(Might grab some buddies for the comet in the pond as well)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Go slowly. get one species, then wait. Your filtration will have to adjust.
Be aware your 10g will hold half a dozen fish only.
Danios sometimes nip the big fins on fancy guppies. Any 'bad' behavior is worse in a small tank like a 10, because the fish are so close all the time. A fish that will never cause trouble in a 30 gallon can be a devil in a 10. 
I'd consider just guppies and Corys. Guppies are good in that kind of set-up as they are forgiving, and they have varied colours. You don't have a lot of room for 3 species.

Have fun with it!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Be happy with a relatively low number of fish. Don't go thinking that because the tank is planted you have a whole lot of wiggle room for stocking. Regular large water changes will be important to keep it safe and stable. I never understood why people with small tanks never do 50% or greater changes. Takes like 10min.


----------



## Rufus' Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

I have 8 Harlequin rasboras and 5 Amano shrimp in my planted 10 gallon, and I think it's my favorite tank even though it's my smallest. AqAdvisor estimates this at 81% stocking level. I'm running with an Aquaclear 30 filter and do 50% water change once a week. 10 minutes is about right.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

you might try the techniques in the link in my signature.

my .02


----------



## dtn23 (Jul 9, 2012)

Bob, I don't want to turn this into a flame war, but why do you insist on suggesting your method to anyone having the slightest curiosity about their tank? Most people don't appreciate being preached to.

As for the original topic, a 10g tank won't have a ton of leeway for bio-load. Even with good filtration and some plants your list could leave you overstocked. The 3 guppies are fine but you would want a school of danios (usually at least 5). Just that is plenty for your tank, maybe even a bit much. You could probably get away with a cory but you'd have to do frequent water changes because you would be overstocked. Hope I helped and good luck.

I'd go with something similar to what Nav said up top, maybe one or two more guppies and a cory and leave out the danios. Knowing how this hobby is, you'll end up with a bigger tank soon anyway


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

lithodora

Please accept my apologies if anything I stated appeared to be in any way preaching.

It was my goal to share ideas not preach which may be better.

Just for you're consideration.

You consideration is worth a lot.

my ideas are worth at most .02


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

What NAV said .And I hate (really) to join in but bob you over estimate yourself >.02


----------



## lithodora (May 24, 2012)

Well thanks for the advice. Different places said different things about the quantity of fish. Some said 1 fish per gallon others 1 fish per 2 gallon. I went with the later and ended up getting 5 fish. They seem to be doing swimmingly! Very active, Very attractive. 3 male guppies: 1 Yellow Cobra, 1 Electric Blue and 1 Cobra Fire Tail (pretty sure). 2 Cories (wasn't sure if I should go with 3 or not)

I also got 10 comets for the pond. I know a whole lot more about ponds than tanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> lithodora
> 
> Please accept my apologies if anything I stated appeared to be in any way preaching.
> 
> ...


BS! It's here that you prey on newbies!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Avoid the one inch per gallon type formula. It's cute, but like bob's system, it doesn't take into account the differences in fish species. Just consider a male zebra danio's weight, and then the weight of higher bodied fish like a black widow. You could fit four male zebras in one one inch blackskirt - the formula breaks down qiuickly when you think about it.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

The three guppies and two corys are a great stock for a 10 gal. I bet they're pretty. You should do well with that number of fish in the tank.


----------

